# weekend project glass scale on quill



## vettebob (Aug 10, 2013)

I put a glass scale on my quill and thought I'd share a couple of pics.  Bob


----------



## komatias (Aug 13, 2013)

That is pretty neat. Like how you used the the head nuts instead of drilling new holes.


----------

